# Where to place the bow holder



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

i mount mine in my summit climber like on the ol man stand u have works great!!! thanks for great products. dont have pics :/ lol


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

How about an older Equalizer. Here shown with a cottonwood out doors seat replacement, very comfy, Stabilizer straps holding it all together and a 8 year old weathered bow holder


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a new one. Summit Sit and Climb with a new Third Hand Mathews edition Lost Camo bow holder.
Bow Holder will be available to Mathews dealers after January 1 2013,


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I would really like to see one mounted to a LoneWolf hand climber if anyone has done it. I know the theory, I'd like to see it in practice :smile: .


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Squirrel I don't have a Lone Wolf sit and climb. I was thinking about buying one for use on here but at over $400. I'll wait for some AT'er who does have one.
Did Get another. A millennium. Real comfortable seat.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

*Where to place the Third Hand Bow Holder Summit Cobra*

Under the seat keeps it handy, out of the way and pointed down towards the ground. Allows the hunter more room on the platform.


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's how u have mine on my LW hand climber.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

I would also like to see what on the sit and climb wide ? May just have to purchase one , mount it and then post a pic !


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bsizzle said:


> Here's how u have mine on my LW hand climber.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Bsizzle Thanks for posting. Looks good and in the right spot. If you are happy with it there, we suggest bending the screws back and forth a couple times and break them off. We make them long so they will fit all stands. Breaking them off eliminates a little weight, possibility of catching clothes, and keeps the nuts From backing off.
Thanks again for taking time to help the other AT'ers with same stands.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

old North Starr Hang On Treestand. this stand and bow holder is ten years old but both in decent shape. Note the bow holder is turned upside down. Flat plate on top mounting bracket on bottom. Mounting screws from the top down and then snapped off. Keeps the bow right where you want it. and leaves plenty of room on the platform. Keeps the hunter from tripping on it.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Some great pics , keep em coming . Anyone with the sit and climb wide ?


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

May have to buy some of them ^^^


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I did trim the bolts down with a dremel tool but didn't have a pic on my phone. By the way, love the bow holder.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Blackwater Creek treestand from 1995. Seat getting crusty and stand is rusty but still works fine.


----------



## yankscustom (Oct 7, 2012)

I need that on my hand climber, look much handier than screwing hanger in tree everytime!


----------



## Matt in IL (Aug 10, 2006)

On my Lone wolf hand climber I mounted it on the platform. I tried it on the seat, but it was too close to my arm and I felt cramped. On the platform it is totally out of the way and easy to grab.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

21 year old Game tamer Swivel seat. Seat quietly turns 360.


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

Can you climb with the bow on there?? And do you have a closer picture of the one on the ol man. I want to see how it connects.


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

I can get you one of LW wide sit and climb. Will take a pic tomorrow with my invasion in it works great just don't try to turn bow around in it and climb with it in holder the top section will tip and you will lose bow. Once bow is setting in it like would be hunting it won't move until you take it out. Great product!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

14medlak: Yes you can climb with the bow in the bow holder. You just push the bow back toward the tree until the string is parallel to the ground. The mounting is simple. The mounting bracket is 2.5" square with 4 holes in the corners. The bottom is an 1/8 " thick 2.5"x 2.5" with holes in all 4 corners. Just put the bracket on the top of the rail and bottom plate on the bottom of the rail. Drop in the bolts and tighten the nuts. You can watch the video to see how to climb with the bow holder


----------



## NHBOONER (Aug 2, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Squirrel I don't have a Lone Wolf sit and climb. I was thinking about buying one for use on here but at over $400. I'll wait for some AT'er who does have one.
> Did Get another. A millennium. Real comfortable seat.
> View attachment 1516894


When bolting the bow holder to the millennium do you end up sitting on part of the bracket? Does it interfere when folding the seat up? Thanks


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Good question NHbooner: The bracket is 3/8" to the inside of the supporting rail. Not a big deal. I would have a smoother transition if the bow holder bracket was on the bottom and the flat plate on top. This is the Millennium tree seat. Nothing for it to interfere with.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

vtec21 said:


> I can get you one of LW wide sit and climb. Will take a pic tomorrow with my invasion in it works great just don't try to turn bow around in it and climb with it in holder the top section will tip and you will lose bow. Once bow is setting in it like would be hunting it won't move until you take it out. Great product!


Pics ??


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

nurface said:


> Pics ??


Take it you didn't read my post


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

LW wide mounted it flat panel up so could still fold it flat.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Any chance you can show a picture or 2 of the LW Alpha and a close up shot; it's unclear how and where it mounts to.

Thanks.
David 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

vtec21 said:


> LW wide mounted it flat panel up so could still fold it flat.


Vtec21: Thanks much for the post. Looks like the bow is in a pretty good position there for you. If needed it could be pushed forward some more.

Thanks again. I can't justify buying another stand at this time. LOL


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> Vtec21: Thanks much for the post. Looks like the bow is in a pretty good position there for you. If needed it could be pushed forward some more.
> 
> Thanks again. I can't justify buying another stand at this time. LOL


Not a problem glad I can help


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Vtec21 , thanks for posting the pic , should be receiving my bow holder today or tomorrow and this gives me a starting point !! Looks like it works great where you have it , i will post pics as soon as i get mine mounted . How do you like your wide ?


----------



## leftyhunter (Mar 6, 2005)

what kind of stand is the first one--the round one--does the seat swivel?


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

bsizzle said:


> Here's how u have mine on my LW hand climber.


Thanks man, just what I was looking for!


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

nurface said:


> Vtec21 , thanks for posting the pic , should be receiving my bow holder today or tomorrow and this gives me a starting point !! Looks like it works great where you have it , i will post pics as soon as i get mine mounted . How do you like your wide ?


I like my old summit better honestly thinking bout getting another one just a titan. Just sold the viper I had because it was pretty tight fit. I'm 6'2" and 240 bit snug. Carrying the extra weight of the titan isn't that big of a deal breaker to me either. This LW wide was just another $450 learning experience. I like the stand just takes longer to set up and pack. I do like the fold flat packing though. Even consider an ol man recon stand, but I don't believe they are in production yet.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

I have to ask, how can anyone hunt with their bow rubbing up against them all the time? It doesn’t look comfortable to me at all. I don’t want to be fearful of knocking my bow down if I make the wrong move.


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

My leg never touches mine at all and you can hit your bow and it won't budge I tried it.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a bow holder very very similar to the third hand one. My only issue is that I like to shoot with my quiver on and I like to keep the bow mounted to the left side of my stand. It puts the quiver so it hits the stand. I was able to mount the quiver at an angle to compensate for this but was wondering why no one makes these bow holder with different lengths so that you can keep the bow from sitting right next to the stand. Like add an extra 4 inches to the piece so it can sit a bit further from the stand. Just my .02


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> I have to ask, how can anyone hunt with their bow rubbing up against them all the time? It doesn’t look comfortable to me at all. I don’t want to be fearful of knocking my bow down if I make the wrong move.


I had this happen last year which is why I hope someone makes one that will stick a bit further away from the stand.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

*Summit Open Shot*















This is with the bow in climbing position


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is what works on my summit bushmaster. This is in the climbing position. 

FWI THA recently made everyone aware you should not climb with you bow in the holder on a hand climber. In these pics it shows how I use a bungee to hold the bow in no matter what happens. Get the bungee as tight as possiable and as far up the bow toward the lower cam.


----------



## leroy8541 (Jun 29, 2011)

here it is on the summit specialist works really good.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

leftyhunter said:


> what kind of stand is the first one--the round one--does the seat swivel?


Johnson tree stands out of wisconsin. Yes it swivels 360. The platform will lean forward backward side to side. You can put it on darn near any tree.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Where to put the bow holder on a Woodsey 11 tree stand This stand also swivels 360


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

posting so I can find later to post pictures of Summit Dagger and Lone Wolf Assault II hang on stand!!!


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

As you can see, the bolts are trimmed. I have the holder on the top, however I might try a sit or two with it on the bottom to see which I prefer.

NOTE: all adjustments on the bow holder will be made whole wearing a TMA approved safety harness and linemens belt


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

As you can see, I use the products that WORK!

The bow holders bolts are full length, as with them being where they are: I do not have to worry about catching my skin or clothes.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

The stabilizer straps are not only great for stabilizing your stand at hunting height, they are great to use to secure your top and bottom portions together for packing in and out of the deer woods!

The bow holder was on the 2012 lone wolf sit & climb I had and it folded just as flat as this summit dagger! I sold the sit & climb to help pay for a couple Christmas gifts for the mrs!


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's a couple of the bow holder on my sit and climb wide , side view and folded up . Works great , I will post some pics shortly of it setup in the tree with my bow in it . Oh yeah also replaced the plastic stabilizer straps that are factory from lone wolf with the metal third hand archery stabilizer straps also ! Great products and I'm a life long customer for sure !
View attachment 1519697
View attachment 1519698



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Cross bow in the Third hand Bow holder? Guys, a limb is a limb and counter balance is just a counter balance. This will work for any crossbow.
The only horitontal crossbow I have is the Scorpyd. Since crossbows have a long stock to pick them up by. the crossbow can also be mounted to the floor and let the stock stick up toward the hunter.
Crossbow on left side of climber pointed down.







crossbow on left side, slightly angled to hunter 







Picture rotated somehow. crossbow on front of stand pointed down toward the deer, instead of up to the ducks.







Crossbow on right side of climber slightly pointed back stock to hunter.








As you can see there are a lot of options as to where to put the crossbow.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

buckman2591 said:


> The stabilizer straps are not only great for stabilizing your stand at hunting height, they are great to use to secure your top and bottom portions together for packing in and out of the deer woods!
> 
> The bow holder was on the 2012 lone wolf sit & climb I had and it folded just as flat as this summit dagger! I sold the sit & climb to help pay for a couple Christmas gifts for the mrs!


Exactly


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

More pics coming 



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

nurface said:


> Here's a couple of the bow holder on my sit and climb wide , side view and folded up . Works great , I will post some pics shortly of it setup in the tree with my bow in it . Oh yeah also replaced the plastic stabilizer straps that are factory from lone wolf with the metal third hand archery stabilizer straps also ! Great products and I'm a life long customer for sure !
> View attachment 1519697
> View attachment 1519698
> 
> ...


Thanks much for posting the pics of the Lone Wolf. Many said it would not work. Looks like it is as good as it can get there. Right next to you pointed down towards the deer. Easy to reach and little movement.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gotta love a better than OE bow holder like LW makes into their stands!


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

View attachment 1519814
View attachment 1519820
View attachment 1519822




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

View attachment 1519826
View attachment 1519828
View attachment 1519832



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Thanks much for posting the pics of the Lone Wolf. Many said it would not work. Looks like it is as good as it can get there. Right next to you pointed down towards the deer. Easy to reach and little movement.


Thank you for putting out a GREAT PRODUCT , !!! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> I have to ask, how can anyone hunt with their bow rubbing up against them all the time? It doesn’t look comfortable to me at all. I don’t want to be fearful of knocking my bow down if I make the wrong move.


If set properly it isn't rubbing your leg at all. You will not bump it and knock it out. It has to be lifted first then bumped to knock it out.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am hunting right now out of a lone wolf assault II hang on stand and the seat makes the bow about an inch away from my thigh. The lone wolf hang on seats are almost the smallest available on today's market. Great product none the less. Don't even hesitate, the third hand inc bow holder is worth it's weight in gold!!! Now I don't have to carry two hanging arms into the woods. I also utilize the accessory belt from Third Hand Inc to hold my pack and quiver in close reach when I need them the most!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

nurface said:


> View attachment 1519826
> View attachment 1519828
> View attachment 1519832
> 
> ...


Are those really short arrows or is that a really long bow? I've never been able to leave the quiver on in the bow holder accept for climbing.


----------



## schlep1967 (Feb 2, 2005)

thirdhandman, any chance of you offering an extended version of the bow holder? Maybe an 8"-12" longer shaft. I'm thinking it would work better on the hang-on stands when mounted on the bottom of the seat as it would get it out away from the hunters body giving some extra room. I would gladly test it out for you and send you pics of it on a $40 bigdog hang-on. 12" would be best then the hunter could slide it in or out to where it works best. It would also get the bow far enough away from the stand for those that hunt with the quiver on the bow.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Are those really short arrows or is that a really long bow? I've never been able to leave the quiver on in the bow holder accept for climbing.


Thirdhand , my Athens Afflixtion is 35" a to a , my arrows are 28" long . The reason I can leave my quiver on is with the Tightspot Quiver I have the ability to adjust the Quiver up and down for different mounting position . Everything works great together ! 


Down 4 The Count Outdoors


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

schlep1967 said:


> thirdhandman, any chance of you offering an extended version of the bow holder? Maybe an 8"-12" longer shaft. I'm thinking it would work better on the hang-on stands when mounted on the bottom of the seat as it would get it out away from the hunters body giving some extra room. I would gladly test it out for you and send you pics of it on a $40 bigdog hang-on. 12" would be best then the hunter could slide it in or out to where it works best. It would also get the bow far enough away from the stand for those that hunt with the quiver on the bow.


Schlep: The longer the bar is, the easier it is to get hung up on trees and vines while carrying it. Trust me on that one. I picked myself up off the ground after walking in in the dark 20 years ago. The longer the bar is the more spring in the holder. Bouncing is the easiest way to loose the bow out of the holder. 
If you put it under the seat and angle it away from the stand just slightly, the bow ends up about a foot wider than the stand. The smallest stand I personally tried was on a lone wolf hang on. Tiny seat, and still had room for me at 210 lbs.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is one you will not see every day. Game Tamer and Inline vertical cross bow


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sukpad89 said:


> Here is what works on my summit bushmaster. This is in the climbing position.
> 
> FWI THA recently made everyone aware you should not climb with you bow in the holder on a hand climber. In these pics it shows how I use a bungee to hold the bow in no matter what happens. Get the bungee as tight as possiable and as far up the bow toward the lower cam.
> 
> ...




It took a while to figure out what I was looking at then I realized you have a hoyt. That should work well.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

So far we have about 20 different types of stands. Anybody got pictures of our bow holder on a ladder stand?


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's mine on my LW S&C wide.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Jared_LA said:


> Here's mine on my LW S&C wide.
> 
> View attachment 1530675
> View attachment 1530673
> View attachment 1530677


Jaredla: Thanks much for posting the pics. Anyone with a Lone wolf will appreciate how you have improved the stand. :thumbs_up


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Best place yet for a Summit and a cross bow. :lol3: Must be cheating.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

should have put a little peanut butter on it.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Love my third hand archery bow holder.... How do you suggest cutting the bottom of the bolts off? Or should I just leave them?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

^^^ anyone?


----------



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> Squirrel I don't have a Lone Wolf sit and climb. I was thinking about buying one for use on here but at over $400. I'll wait for some AT'er who does have one.
> Did Get another. A millennium. Real comfortable seat.
> View attachment 1516894


I bought one of your bow holders to use on my summit. I also have a millenium m-100 that I would also be interested in putting one on. How did you mount this one without cutting the seat?


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Does anyone use one holder for multiple stands? It would cost a fortune to buy one for each of my stands. Just wondering before I ordered a cranford ez hanger


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Even though i am right handed, i still choose to mount my bow holder on the right side of my stand. This way my quiver stays attached to the bow and i don't have to worry about hanging it up to only sway in the breeze. Or if i have to take a follow up shot or shoot again due to a miss, i have limited movement in my stand getting a second arrow from my bow mounted quiver rather than turning around to reach my quiver behind me.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Putt4Doe said:


> ^^^ anyone?


Sorry Putt4doe; I missed the question. Once I have the bow holder where I want it and have tried it, I bend them back and forth with a big pair of pliers and they snap right off.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

nate121080 said:


> Does anyone use one holder for multiple stands? It would cost a fortune to buy one for each of my stands. Just wondering before I ordered a cranford ez hanger


The bow holder is the least expensive part of the stand and yet it holds the bow in a ready position all day long. If you need a lot of them call me for special pricing.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Sorry Putt4doe; I missed the question. Once I have the bow holder where I want it and have tried it, I bend them back and forth with a big pair of pliers and they snap right off.


Awesome - Thanks!

BTW - Great product. I'm very impressed with the quality of all the items I got in my kentucky bowhunter package. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

I know somebody posted a few pic of the holder on a LW Alpha but I flipped mine upside down so that I didn't have to sit on the "large side" of the bracket and wanted to share a couple of pics.




























Haven't had a chance to sit in it yet but can't see where it won't work. Awesome design on the holder and incredible construction. Wish I'd bought some earlier in my career. With Thirdhand's guarantee to get bigger deer more often, how could we go wrong. ;^) thanks again Jim for an awesome product!! Bill


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the nice Pictures on the Lonewolf. It should work great for you there. If you need a little more room you should be able to put the bow in the holder at a 45 degree angle and it will hold fine. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mrbillbrown said:


> I know somebody posted a few pic of the holder on a LW Alpha but I flipped mine upside down so that I didn't have to sit on the "large side" of the bracket and wanted to share a couple of pics.
> View attachment 1561370
> 
> View attachment 1561371
> ...


In my old neighborhood youd kill a deer from that spot! Sadly no hunting allowed though


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

That's funny. Living in the concrete jungle it was hard to find a place to show any decent pics. 


Sent from my eyePad


----------



## daniel4191 (Jul 14, 2011)

I see the one on the summit climber. The problem I have with it on my summit is the pad that covers the gun rest. The bow holder is too far behind me if that makes sense and impossible to grab discretly because I have to reach my arm all the way around the back of the bow to grab it.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Got mine today and installed it on my Lone Wolf Alpha. I added lock washers to the mounting bolts and then snapped them off to shorten them. I aslo gave it a quick spray paint. Looks like a great product.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

daniel4191 said:


> I see the one on the summit climber. The problem I have with it on my summit is the pad that covers the gun rest. The bow holder is too far behind me if that makes sense and impossible to grab discretly because I have to reach my arm all the way around the back of the bow to grab it.


Daniel: Don't let a pad stop you. Remove the pad, put the bow holder where you want, put the pad over the bow holder. The bow string should be at least on a 45degree angle forward so the bottom limb can be back quite a bit.


----------



## Zephyr74 (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anybody have pictures of the bow holder mounted to a Millinium M100 or M150 (the new Millinium Stand)? And is it better to mount it to the seat or to the platform? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Zephyr74 said:


> Does anybody have pictures of the bow holder mounted to a Millinium M100 or M150 (the new Millinium Stand)? And is it better to mount it to the seat or to the platform? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Best to mount the bow to the seat on most stands. The more the bow leans forward the better it holds as it is a counter balance.







The millennium Seat is made of a rip stop material. It will not tear or fray. Heat the two inside screws and melt a 1/4" hole for each.:thumbs_up


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

rattlesnake1216 said:


> I bought one of your bow holders to use on my summit. I also have a millenium m-100 that I would also be interested in putting one on. How did you mount this one without cutting the seat?


Good question: The Millennium has a ripstop material seat. I just heated 2 of the screws and poked them through. It really isn't necessary to heat as I have found that one can take an Ice Pick and poke 2 holes easily. This puts the bow right next to you in a ready position when leaned forward.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Has anyone mounted one of these to a standard Lone Wolf Sit and Climb? Not sure how you can mount it to the upper part of the stand and still be able to fold the stand flat. I would mount it to the platform but I think that might be too low.

Thoughts?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

cmherrmann said:


> Has anyone mounted one of these to a standard Lone Wolf Sit and Climb? Not sure how you can mount it to the upper part of the stand and still be able to fold the stand flat. I would mount it to the platform but I think that might be too low.
> 
> Thoughts?


The Third Hand bow holder was designed to be mounted on the seat or arm rail. When pushed forward in the hunting position the string should be at approximately your elbow when your arms are folded. 
There are a number of post on this thread showing lone wolf, try post 65.:thumbs_up


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone have a clear picture of where the bow holder should be mounted on summit Viper? (Right hand shooter) top? or bottom bar? or personal thing?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Top bar only. Was not designed to work well on the platform with a regular compound. will work on the platform for a crossbow if necessary. Look at post 4. It is on my Viper.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I like mine low and out of the way. "For me" it's much easier and takes a lot less movement to get in position from there.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Jim P, the way I mounted the bow holder on my treewalker is I turned it upside down with the flat plate on top and slide the bowholder forward in the slot where the brace bolts to the seat section. Then just adjust holder like you need it. This way it's not in the way of sliding the seat back and forth. Works like a charm.


----------



## RNO (Jan 13, 2007)

I would like to bring this thread back up and add my solution for the LW S&C II.

I did not like the holder on my seat frame, having the bow there was crowding me. I mounted to the base, worked as described and gave me easy access to the bow sitting or standing. It did not interfere with collapsing the stand flat for packing. I do like the bow holder and would suggest it to anyone looking to resolve the issue and not willing or unable to place a screw in device. 

I have since removed it to mount and test on my Summit Viper, not sure where and most likely not the suggested location but I will soon find out. 

I also could not leave it as it came, some gray self etching primer and little Flat Black.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

RNO said:


> I would like to bring this thread back up and add my solution for the LW S&C II.
> 
> I did not like the holder on my seat frame, having the bow there was crowding me. I mounted to the base, worked as described and gave me easy access to the bow sitting or standing. It did not interfere with collapsing the stand flat for packing. I do like the bow holder and would suggest it to anyone looking to resolve the issue and not willing or unable to place a screw in device.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this RNO! I was having a problem mounting it on the top section of my lone wolf sit and climb and was thinking of mounting it just like you have it. 

I know guys are saying "refer to post 65 for the lone wolf sit and climb" but that's the wide version and the third hand bow holder can't be mounted there on the regular sit and climb without interfering with the way the stand folds flat. I don't think it's possible to mount the bow holder to the top section of the regular sit and climb.


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Im thinking of putting one on my LW Alpha. I see in one pic its mounted on the seat and the other its mounted to the platform. Which one is better? I would think the seat. Does it get in the way while sitting or is there enough clearance b/t that bow and your legs?


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Also, does it hold split limb bows secure, like the Bowtech Insanity?


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

I broke one of the allen head bolts that comes with the holder. Anyone more hardware inclined able to tell me what size bolt I need to buy as a replacement? Thanks!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

RNO said:


> I would like to bring this thread back up and add my solution for the LW S&C II.
> 
> I did not like the holder on my seat frame, having the bow there was crowding me. I mounted to the base, worked as described and gave me easy access to the bow sitting or standing. It did not interfere with collapsing the stand flat for packing. I do like the bow holder and would suggest it to anyone looking to resolve the issue and not willing or unable to place a screw in device.
> 
> ...


Seems like you would be reaching behind you...........no right or wrong but I like it out in front.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

wcork: Email a name address and a request for one bolt to [email protected] . I'll mail you a replacement.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tony7781 said:


> Also, does it hold split limb bows secure, like the Bowtech Insanity?


Absolutely will hold split limb bows.

Im thinking of putting one on my LW Alpha. I see in one pic its mounted on the seat and the other its mounted to the platform. Which one is better? I would think the seat. Does it get in the way while sitting or is there enough clearance b/t that bow and your legs?

For most hunters, attaching upside down to the seat is the best. When the bow holder is on the seat and the bow is pushed forward until the string is on about a 30 degree angle up from level, it is ergonomically correct. The string will be below the hunters elbow so there is nothing to get in the way especially if the hunter points the bow out a little bit. In that position the bow is pointed down towards the deer. The arrow is secure and out of the way and it is within reach without bending down.


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks! Ill be placing an order for one of these puppies. Any AT discounts?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tony7781 said:


> Thanks! Ill be placing an order for one of these puppies. Any AT discounts?


Tony we try to give everybody a good deal including AT'ers. If you get a few buddies together and buy 6 we will sell them for $90. That is $15 each.


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

I dont have many hunting buddies, no worries. Ill place my order through your site today. Thanks and cant wait to try this baby out.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tony7781 said:


> Im thinking of putting one on my LW Alpha. I see in one pic its mounted on the seat and the other its mounted to the platform. Which one is better? I would think the seat. Does it get in the way while sitting or is there enough clearance b/t that bow and your legs?


On the lone wolf Alpha It is best IMO to put it on the seat by turning it upside down and putting the flat part on the top. When you put the bow in the holder, adjust it till the string is about 30 degree above level. Then angle the bow out slightly. This will give you plenty of room while keeping the bow pointed down and be able to reach without bending down.


----------



## chipper (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a tree walker is there a way to attach it and still be able to put my stand together?


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> On the lone wolf Alpha It is best IMO to put it on the seat by turning it upside down and putting the flat part on the top. When you put the bow in the holder, adjust it till the string is about 30 degree above level. Then angle the bow out slightly. This will give you plenty of room while keeping the bow pointed down and be able to reach without bending down.


Thanks for the insight. I have purchased a bunch of your products and love them all. Cant wait to test out the gun hoist this season too.


----------



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)

chipper said:


> I have a tree walker is there a way to attach it and still be able to put my stand together?


Yep! Just like this. I am right handed. I put it on the left side if you are sitting in the strand facing away from the tree


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Rattlesnake. Thanks for posting the picture of the tree walker stand. Would it be asking too much to get a picture with the stands packed together for the other AT'ers? Love the looks of that chocolate wrist sling.


----------



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)

No not too much to ask. It will be a few days though. I am currently leaving it on the tree and not packing it out.


----------



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)

Here you go third hand man


----------



## Usmc387 (Aug 14, 2013)

vtec21 said:


> LW wide mounted it flat panel up so could still fold it flat.


What kind of stand is this?


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

Usmc387 said:


> What kind of stand is this?


Lone wolf wide sit and climb


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> I have to ask, how can anyone hunt with their bow rubbing up against them all the time? It doesn’t look comfortable to me at all. I don’t want to be fearful of knocking my bow down if I make the wrong move.


 last year I posted the same question, this year I bought two. you would really have to work to knock a bow out. the pics can't show you how well it holds the bow or how well it works. I thought I new exactly what I was getting but I was wrong. the holder is a much better design than I thought it would be. this is one item I would not want to be without and I will probably be buying two more.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

rattlesnake1216 said:


> Here you go third hand man


Thank you snake. Lot of Treewalkers customers will appreciate that. Love the scent free wrist sling.


----------



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcome. I love my new wrist sling too.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sukpad89 said:


> Here is what works on my summit bushmaster. This is in the climbing position.
> 
> FWI THA recently made everyone aware you should not climb with you bow in the holder on a hand climber. In these pics it shows how I use a bungee to hold the bow in no matter what happens. Get the bungee as tight as possiable and as far up the bow toward the lower cam.
> 
> ...



Sukpad: That can definitely work. When adjusting the rope up the tree it could make the hand climber fall and make a lot of noise or worse. Be careful my friend.


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

I hunt from several of these:









Once I'm in my stand, I lower the shooting rail around me, and then proceed to sit with the bow resting vertically on my left thigh (with my left hand holding the bow grip, with wrist-sling on). If a deer approaches, I slowly stand, and am ready to draw... Not terrible, but it sure would be nice to use your bowholder. Ideally, I'd like to mount it upon the shooting rail, so that once I stand up, I would only need to grip the bow and then move toward the shot... Any thoughts on whether this would work? THANKS!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes sir absolutely will work on the shooting rail. It can be clamped over the padding or lift the padding, slide it under and clamp it there.


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Any pics of one on a Muddy hunter stand?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

acsoa12: I don't have pictures but can tell you they go on the seat edge.


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

OK, I was just curious on how guys were mounting it with the slip on seat that is coming with the stands now. The seat cover slips onto the front 3/4 of the seat and I am hoping to not have to cut the seat fabric.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

acsoal12: I haven't done it. Would think it could work with the cover over the bracket that hold the S hook. Let us know how it works. Take a picture for the thread if you don't mind.


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys. I got my holder but didnt install it yet and am planning on doing so tonight. I use a LW Alpha. Would someone be nice enough to post a pic with the seat off (so I can see exactly how it is installed) so I can see which sections in the seat they put the bracket? I would really appreciate this! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

I see a pic on a different page. Sorry about that


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just incase you need more info. Pictures for the Lone Wolf Alpha are in post 1 post 44 and post 77.


----------



## jwbowen (Jul 19, 2009)

I mounted to my LW sit and climb with a styrofoam 2x2 shim. I purchased some longer bolts to keep the base level.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

jwbowen said:


> I mounted to my LW sit and climb with a styrofoam 2x2 shim. I purchased some longer bolts to keep the base level.


can't just tell us that! We need pictures.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

daniel4191 said:


> I see the one on the summit climber. The problem I have with it on my summit is the pad that covers the gun rest. The bow holder is too far behind me if that makes sense and impossible to grab discretly because I have to reach my arm all the way around the back of the bow to grab it.


Daniel: Try it as positioned here or even 6" further forward on the horizontal bar.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

message from chantz looking for the best place to put the bow holder on an alpha. post 1, post 44 and post 77 show where to place the bow on an alpha.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

John from Long Island just sent these in. Looks like a great way for a Lone wolf wide sit and climb. Bow holder is up side down lowering the bow just a little and allows the top to completely fold down. Nice John Thanks.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Since we have a lot of Lone Wolf users Here are some more pictures.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Any body have a picture of a treewalker with the bow holder on it.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

jwbowen said:


> I mounted to my LW sit and climb with a styrofoam 2x2 shim. I purchased some longer bolts to keep the base level.


Got pictures? Like to see what you did with it.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

thirdhandman said:


> Any body have a picture of a treewalker with the bow holder on it.


Thirdhandman,

I have a couple of your bow holders and stand stabilizer straps and have used them very successfully with an Ole Man and an Openshot and to be honest the convenience of the bow holder is awesome and would not consider using a climber without one, but the straps have saved me, some trees I climb just won't allow a climber to bite well. Having said this; I am now looking at the TW XLT.

So, to add to THM's request for a pic I would also like to know will the TW stand "snap" together with the Third Hand bow holder attached?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tufel: Thanks for the endorsement.
As to the Tree walker It is a stand that will definitely bite the tree. If you go back to post 107 then post 110 you will see the bow holder on the TW and will see it nested together.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Since we have a lot of Lone Wolf users Here are some more pictures.
> View attachment 1839245
> View attachment 1839246
> View attachment 1839247
> View attachment 1839250


Wonder if the neighbor knows he is hunting over the privacy fence.:lol3:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tufelhundin said:


> Thirdhandman,
> 
> I have a couple of your bow holders and stand stabilizer straps and have used them very successfully with an Ole Man and an Openshot and to be honest the convenience of the bow holder is awesome and would not consider using a climber without one, but the straps have saved me, some trees I climb just won't allow a climber to bite well. Having said this; I am now looking at the TW XLT.
> 
> ...


Here you go.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm thinking about a way to modify the holder so that I can quickly take it off when carrying my regular Lone Wolf Sit & Climb and put it back on once I'm at my tree. I don't like it sticking out so far when packing in through thick areas plus it will allow me to mount it on the seat rather than the platform. That way the stand will fold flat and I can climb with the bow in the holder. 

I'm thinking about adding something like this to the original top bracket so that it will be a quick disconnect. 

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...utdoors-Extra-Hand-Bow-Holder&i=427633&r=view


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

Let us know how it works out for you. Pictures when finished please. Seems like it would be more of a pain taking it on and off then just leaving it on while walking.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

for those buying our bow holder and aren't sure where to place it.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Its that time of year again. A lot of new members are now asking what is the best place for the bow holder. Reviving this thread should help most.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Bump for new owners.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help there mhill. We have a bunch of new members that may not be familiar with our gear.


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

Has anyone tried placing their bow holder between their feet on the bottom platform? I shoot from the seated position when able and I think this would minimize motion.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

kwilson16 said:


> Has anyone tried placing their bow holder between their feet on the bottom platform? I shoot from the seated position when able and I think this would minimize motion.


kwilson: The bow holder is a counterblance system. The bow needs to be forward so the string is on about a 45 degree angle. It does not do well on the floor as in order to reach it, the string would be up on closer to a 90 degree angle Try it on the corner of the seat first. I think you will find it to be best there.


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok so I've read through these and looked at the pictures but I'm still having a hard time on mounting to a lwsc regular not wide. Suggestions would be greatly appreciated lol


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Barogers: Pictures on these post should help. post 26, 65, 131.


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any guys mount one of these to a Chippewa Wedge Loc? Here's a pic of the stand - looks like my only option would be to mount to the platform itself.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Jsun: Our bow holder doesn't work well on the floor as you have to have the bow string in about a 90 degree angle in order to reach it. That doesn't allow enough counter balance to securely hold the bow.
Put the bow holder on the edge of the seat, slightly angled away from you, and attach with dry wall screws. That will work great for you.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

jsun713 said:


> Any guys mount one of these to a Chippewa Wedge Loc? Here's a pic of the stand - looks like my only option would be to mount to the platform itself.
> View attachment 2047907


Either attach it to the seat platform or to the verticle bars going to the seat. just make sure to angle the bow out.


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

id prefer not to drill into the seat - these chippewas aren't cheap  I will try some other mounting options tonight and if I can get something to work I will post pictures on here...if not I guess I will be using my EZ Hanger like I did in the past.



thirdhandman said:


> Jsun: Our bow holder doesn't work well on the floor as you have to have the bow string in about a 90 degree angle in order to reach it. That doesn't allow enough counter balance to securely hold the bow.
> Put the bow holder on the edge of the seat, slightly angled away from you, and attach with dry wall screws. That will work great for you.


----------



## bigasports (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a Third Hand bow holder on my Summit Razor & just recently put one on my Muddy Bloodsport. I absolutely LOVE the Third Hand products but especially the bow holder! Thanks for the great products thirdhandarchery!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Jsun: Over the years many bow hunters with Terry's stand chose our bow holder. They just lifted the pad up, screwed it to the seat and put the pad back. It will hold your bow ergonomically correct with the least amount of movement in that position. The stand is expensive I know, the seat is just a piece of wood and a couple screws will not hurt a thing. It would be similar to the one pictured above.


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

Jim - do you think I could get away with just using 2 drywall screws? I'm trying to get the bow holder as far off the seat as possible. I saw on the Millenium stand you did on the first page of this thread it looked like only 2 bolts were used. I didn't know if this would provide enough support for the bow or not.



thirdhandman said:


> Jsun: Over the years many bow hunters with Terry's stand chose our bow holder. They just lifted the pad up, screwed it to the seat and put the pad back. It will hold your bow ergonomically correct with the least amount of movement in that position. The stand is expensive I know, the seat is just a piece of wood and a couple screws will not hurt a thing. It would be similar to the one pictured above.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The one on the millenium stand used 4 bolts. Two bolts might work, but then again might not. I designed it using 4 bolts to be sure. Not trying to be harsh ,but its a treestand, not a fine piece of furniture. I would hate to see you damage your expensive bow because you only wanted two screw holes instead of four. JMO


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

This is where I like it on the Tree Walker.



chipper said:


> I have a tree walker is there a way to attach it and still be able to put my stand together?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Found and old Field and Stream Stand. Put the bow holder and stabilizer straps on it and it too works great. Forgot to bring in a foot rest this morning.


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have the bow holder on my LW Alpha and Love it. I just bought a LW wide flip top and just curious if anyone has pictures of the bow holder on it? I see the bow holder on the sit and climbs, would it be the same position?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

post 132 of this thread It is not the flip top but is the right place for it. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1887731&page=7&highlight=where+place+bow+holder


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, I initially had it right in front of the bar that comes up.


----------



## UpstateSC85 (Dec 14, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> Squirrel I don't have a Lone Wolf sit and climb. I was thinking about buying one for use on here but at over $400. I'll wait for some AT'er who does have one.
> Did Get another. A millennium. Real comfortable seat.
> View attachment 1516894


did you have to punch holes in the millenium seat to mount that?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The millenium seat is a rip stop material. It will not fray. That said, I heated the screws with a torch and pushed them through to make it a cleaner looking job.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had my third hand bow holder attached to the seat rail on my sit and climb LW before I sold it


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm thinking about putting one on my lw alpha. looks like most mount it to the seat frame.. the only problem i could see with that is if you want to fold the seat back while standing. i like to do that often, i can stand and lean back against the tree for a while. mounting to the platform would make it too low?


----------



## BowMack72 (Apr 10, 2014)

Are there any retailers i.e. Bass Pro that sell these or do you have to get them from website? Looks like a great product and would love to get one.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We do not sell to the box stores. If your local dealer doesn't carry our products ask him why? He may not be aware of us as it is just my bride and myself to do all including sales. You can order off the web site or give us a call at 1-800-339-0232.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

dt5150 said:


> i'm thinking about putting one on my lw alpha. looks like most mount it to the seat frame.. the only problem i could see with that is if you want to fold the seat back while standing. i like to do that often, i can stand and lean back against the tree for a while. mounting to the platform would make it too low?


I stand in my LW assault with the Third hand bow holder mounted to the seat with no issues. I use the Third Hand Accessory Belt with a Third Hand Hip Clip with the bow in front of me on my chest while standing


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ameristep Brotherhood with hand rails. Replaced an inferior holder with this one a couple days ago. 

Awesome bow holders and yes Jim I painted this one!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Just ordered one for my Tree Walker, getting tired carrying in a Ez hanger in with me every time to climb, 
Mn5503 that is a great ideal taping a allen wrench on the stand just in case you need to tighten the screws down, good thinking!
I bought the stabilizer straps about a year ago at the Deer and Turkey Exp here in Columbus, they work great!


----------



## chipper (Mar 3, 2006)

I love this bow holder and don't even use my pull up rope I also use the stabilizer straps and am solid as a rock. Now I have my buddies ordering them. thanks Jim for great useful products


----------



## Sensai (May 30, 2012)

I dont know if anyone else had this happen but after a year or after a rain and the holder gets wet mine squeaked. Easy fix....after using everything from graphite to dead down wind oil I just put a thin coat of string wax on the holder shaft. Problem solved!!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sensai: We show that the bow holder can be moved for demonstration purposes. Once the bow is at the 45 degree angle for hunting, just tilting it back towards the tree will be good for climbing. The only time I move mine is when going from a compound to a crossbow. If you do have to move it, do it quickly and it shouldn't make much noise unless it is rusted. It is just a friction fitting and going slowly it wants to bite the rod which makes the noise you are hearing. If you get it too slick it will not be able to bite which means the bow will swing down. Just don't use too much wax.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> Ameristep Brotherhood with hand rails. Replaced an inferior holder with this one a couple days ago.
> 
> Awesome bow holders and yes Jim I painted this one!


Hey Steve ; Looks pretty comfy and bow right there looks handy. Were you using this when you got your buck this year?


----------



## BAB (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe I missed the pics but does anyone have pics of this bow holder on a LW hand climber? Thanks!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

This should help ya.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g7-d-PAMgc


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> Hey Steve ; Looks pretty comfy and bow right there looks handy. Were you using this when you got your buck this year?


Yes I was in this exact stand. I flipped the holder over like we talked about and I ike it this way better. I've bumped my bow pretty good and this thing has never let it's grip go... I need to order about a dozen more of these things!!!!


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

Jim I have to tell you, I bought this bow holder for my Summit Titan this year and it is by far one of the best hunting equipment investments I have ever made ! Just for the mere fact alone that I can climb and have my bow ready to shoot if I'm halfway up or down a tree made it worth every penny. My brother in law looked at me like I had two heads when he saw my holder on my tree stand (we both have Summit Titans) and I told him how it makes life a lot easier by always having my bow handy and I don't have to use a hoist rope anymore. He said there's no way that it would hold your bow while climbing, so I strapped my stand to a tree in his yard, put my $1100 Hoyt Spyder Turbo in the climbing position and told him to climb the tree. He started laughing and said if my bow drops and gets ruined that I have to buy a Mathews (he's a huge fan and always trying to talk me into a waffle) so I told him that if it doesn't drop he has to buy a Hoyt for a new bow next time he gets one. We shook on it and up the tree he went. He was shaking the top for all he was worth, looking like a chubby porcupine having a seizure up a tree and the bow never moved. He got settled in and sat down and had a total look of defeat on his face, took a deep breath and let it out and said " so tell me more about this Spyder Turbo " HAHAHAHAHAHA Thanks again Jim, Third Hand makes great products and I will always vouch for the durability and excellence of your merchandise.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow Tonto79! That my friend is putting your money where your mouth is. Thanks much for your confidence and support.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Chubby porcupine having a seizure is a classic.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

GTO63 said:


> Just ordered one for my Tree Walker, getting tired carrying in a Ez hanger in with me every time to climb,
> Mn5503 that is a great ideal taping a allen wrench on the stand just in case you need to tighten the screws down, good thinking!
> I bought the stabilizer straps about a year ago at the Deer and Turkey Exp here in Columbus, they work great!


If you have the screws set to where it takes 5 to 10 pounds of pressure with your bow to move the S hook, you really shouldn't need the Allen wrench. If it sits out all season and rusts then you might want the wrench.


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

This is what i did with mine.I ended up adding a bar on the other side to hang my quiver or whatever. 


jsun713 said:


> Any guys mount one of these to a Chippewa Wedge Loc? Here's a pic of the stand - looks like my only option would be to mount to the platform itself.
> View attachment 2047907


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

BAB said:


> Maybe I missed the pics but does anyone have pics of this bow holder on a LW hand climber? Thanks!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Getting to that time of year. Bump for the newer bow hunters.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Iamewe64 said:


> This is what i did with mine.I ended up adding a bar on the other side to hang my quiver or whatever.


That will definitely work.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

dt5150 said:


> i'm thinking about putting one on my lw alpha. looks like most mount it to the seat frame.. the only problem i could see with that is if you want to fold the seat back while standing. i like to do that often, i can stand and lean back against the tree for a while. mounting to the platform would make it too low?


Putting it on the seat imho is the best place for it. If you want to stand, either pick up the bow or stand away from the seat are the only two options. On the floor its too hard to reach unless the bow is straight up and down which doesn't hold very well.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We will have them at the Buckmasters show this weekend for any body to try or buy.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Met a few new At'ers at Buckmasters this weekend. Good turn out there. Congrats to Randy Hendrix for winning again.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Matt in IL said:


> On my Lone wolf hand climber I mounted it on the platform. I tried it on the seat, but it was too close to my arm and I felt cramped. On the platform it is totally out of the way and easy to grab.


If you put it on the hand climber and then push the bow forward so the string is on a 45 degree angle, it will not be in the way and cramp your arm. Pushing it forward like this will put the bow string close to your knee when sitting and should be close to perfect.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Any ideas for the old screaming eagle stands?


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Great things to know!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Irish: If that is a foam pad on the seat I would remove the pad and attach with the mounting bracket upside down. Two screws to the inside of the tube and two screws to the outside of the tube. you can also angle the bracket slightly away from you and then replace the foam pad. Push the bow forward till the string is at a 45 degree angle. This will put the string towards the front of your theigh when sitting and pointed towards the ground.
Since you have 6 treestands, if you order 6 bow holders at one time they will be only $15 each. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Irish: If that is a foam pad on the seat I would remove the pad and attach with the mounting bracket upside down. Two screws to the inside of the tube and two screws to the outside of the tube. you can also angle the bracket slightly away from you and then replace the foam pad. Push the bow forward till the string is at a 45 degree angle. This will put the string towards the front of your theigh when sitting and pointed towards the ground.
> Since you have 6 treestands, if you order 6 bow holders at one time they will be only $15 each. Hope this helps ya.


I have some bow holders I bought from you in Columbus.. I will give your idea a try. As always.. thanks for your help!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Irish: Please take pictures of you on stand with the bow in the bow holder so the other AT'ers can see how it would work. Much better than on the floor imho.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

will do!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

thirdhandman said:


> Met a few new At'ers at Buckmasters this weekend. Good turn out there. Congrats to Randy Hendrix for winning again.


Love the products! I've got the bow holder for my Summit Viper, and the ground bow holder. I'm planning on calling you here shortly to ask you some questions about the stabilizer straps as I'm going to order some for my Summit Viper as well. Is there a good time to call ya? Btw, Team 6 Bucknado is your team for this years AT deer contest. (see our awesome logo as my pic) We're still waiting on you to check in with us though  I know you're probably busy filling orders, but just wanted to give you a heads up incase you missed the inbox message about the teams


----------



## baratta930 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I have an XOP Enforcer (copy of the NARROW LW sit and climb), any suggestions on how to attach the bow holder to the top section?

The setups shown on here only work with the wide lone wolf.

Thanks,

Berardino


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey Jim, here's the link to the team thread like we discussed on the phone

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2756665&page=10


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks after your heads up, I dug a little and found it. Hope we have a safe successful team.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

baratta930 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an XOP Enforcer (copy of the NARROW LW sit and climb), any suggestions on how to attach the bow holder to the top section?
> 
> ...


Berardino: If you turn the bow holder upside down and attach to the left front of the stand, as you are sitting in it, for a right handed shooter, it will work great!!!!!! Thanks for making me look it up. After you try it, how about posting a picture for other AT'ers.


----------



## Carbon missile (Jan 24, 2014)

Do you have any that clamp on or can be put on quickly. I have a pile of lock ons hung and would like a portable version that clamps or can be attached by hand quickly.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

You can put 10/32 wing nuts on it and it will work fine. After a while, I think you will find that a portable bow holder is a PITA.


----------



## baratta930 (Nov 18, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> Berardino: If you turn the bow holder upside down and attach to the left front of the stand, as you are sitting in it, for a right handed shooter, it will work great!!!!!! Thanks for making me look it up. After you try it, how about posting a picture for other AT'ers.


Thanks for the reply but it doesn't work. The folding top tube folds to the side of the bottom top so it won't fold flat with the bow holder attached this way. It looks like my options are: use wing nuts and make it removable or just attach it to the base instead (as mhill and a few others have done). If I figure out a solution for the top section I'll post it along with pictures.

Thanks for the fast reply and for great products. I've got your rag bag and after thousands of shots it's still doing great (outlasted all my other bag targets!)

Thanks,

Berardino


----------



## Carbon missile (Jan 24, 2014)

thirdhandman said:


> You can put 10/32 wing nuts on it and it will work fine. After a while, I think you will find that a portable bow holder is a PITA.


Thanks.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Bring extra wing nuts just in case ya drop one.


----------



## ozarkhunter88 (Jun 23, 2014)

Just mounted mine on my ameristep aluminum hang on. Looks like it's going to work great


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

In order for that to work, you are going to need a feeder inside the fence. lol Looks good sir. Thanks for posting pictures. No go kill a big one.


----------



## ozarkhunter88 (Jun 23, 2014)

Would that still be considered a low fence hunt?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Definitely high fence and private outfitter with a great bed and breakfast and convenient location.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Got a new twist on the bow holder today and I like it.









Attached this way it seems it will be more ergonomically correct to reach. I will be more out of the way. Easier to remove, if that is possible as I thought it was as good as it could get. Still be able to climb with your bow without changing the angle. SweeeeeT!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Great product , love the stabilizer straps also!


----------



## Khines2 (Sep 26, 2013)

I may have missed it, but how do you go about attaching it to the ole man stands with the oval tubing.. Pictures would be greatly appreciated


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Khines: Yep ya missed it. Second picture of first post.
Ol'e man with oval tubes are flat on top and bottom so it will attach where every you want. If you are a right handed shooter, put the holder on left side in front far enough forward so you have room for moving your seat.


----------



## IkemanTx (Sep 8, 2015)

Alright, I got a third hand holder for my Lone Wolf Assault II hang on, and the bolts are not long enough to mount it anywhere on the platform... anyone else have this problem? It seems like a pretty bad product development oversight to have such short mounting bolts, causing some user to have to replace parts just to use your product on a pretty mainstream stand.


----------



## IkemanTx (Sep 8, 2015)

correction... It looks like my holder isnt Third hand brand, but a knockoff. That might explain some of the issues.


----------



## jameswill4 (Aug 26, 2013)

Where do you guys put them on the lonewolfs I have an assault climber and hangon and just ordered 2 of the bow holders


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

They are easy to mount upside down on the LWS&C Wide, not so much on the regular size LWS&C. 
Here's what I did.
Drill two more holes in the holder, place it on the bottom of the horizontal rail ,mark the holes and drill through the rail. Now use a poece of steel about the same width as the rail and drill two holes through it. Place that piece on top and the bow holder on the undernieth and bolt together.


----------



## Autumnrider (Jun 4, 2015)

tackscall said:


> View attachment 1518998
> View attachment 1518999
> 
> 
> This is with the bow in climbing position


That's the way I climb useing the summit viper


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

This way it will still pack flat


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

IkemanTx said:


> Alright, I got a third hand holder for my Lone Wolf Assault II hang on, and the bolts are not long enough to mount it anywhere on the platform... anyone else have this problem? It seems like a pretty bad product development oversight to have such short mounting bolts, causing some user to have to replace parts just to use your product on a pretty mainstream stand.


Hey guys with Lonewolfs and Xop stands, please do yourself a favor and don't put the bow holder on the floor. In order to reach it the bow needs to be almost straight up and down in order to reach it on the floor. At that angle it is easily knocked out of the holder. 
*Here is a list of some of the LW owners post that did it correctly.
Lone Wolf Assualt post one.
Lone Wolf Alpha post 1, 44, 77
Lone Wolf hand climber post 8
Lone Wolf wide post 26, 131, 132 .*


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bigasports said:


> I have a Third Hand bow holder on my Summit Razor & just recently put one on my Muddy Bloodsport. I absolutely LOVE the Third Hand products but especially the bow holder! Thanks for the great products thirdhandarchery!


Bigasports: What you have there will work fine. It might be a little better if you turn the mounting bracket upside down and place the mounting bracket to where 2 screws are inside the seat and two are outside the seat. That will keep you from feeling the bracket when sitting and allow the bow holder to be outside the rail a little further.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just found this video for lone wolf hand climbers should be the same for XOP hand climbers.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

trz said:


> They are easy to mount upside down on the LWS&C Wide, not so much on the regular size LWS&C.
> Here's what I did.
> Drill two more holes in the holder, place it on the bottom of the horizontal rail ,mark the holes and drill through the rail. Now use a poece of steel about the same width as the rail and drill two holes through it. Place that piece on top and the bow holder on the undernieth and bolt together.


TRZ: That will work but *voids most warranties.* If it were placed upside down as you have it but scooted back to where the bend in the tube is, it would fold almost all the way and angle the bow a little away from you. The stand doesn't have to be folded it totally flat to carry it.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I am trying to put one of your holders on my Lone Wolf handclimber. I tested it in this position and it seems to work great. The problem is when I try to fold up the stand it hits. Is it ok to slide the holder out farther to clear or do I need to move it forward? I like where it is at but I guess if I have to I will move it forward. I just wanted to see if it is ok to slide the holder out farther to clear the arm. I don't want to make the holder weak by going out to far. Thanks!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> TRZ: That will work but *voids most warranties.* If it were placed upside down as you have it but scooted back to where the bend in the tube is, it would fold almost all the way and angle the bow a little away from you. The stand doesn't have to be folded it totally flat to carry it.


If you have a LW and you make it so it doesn't fold flat it kind of defeats one of the advantages to having a LW that fold flat and packs so well.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Guess I should read this thread. Looks maybe this was already addressed LOL.


----------



## roohunt (May 6, 2006)

I mounted my holder the same as you squirrel except spin the long part to hold the bottom of the limb. It should fold up for you that way.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

roohunt said:


> I mounted my holder the same as you squirrel except spin the long part to hold the bottom of the limb. It should fold up for you that way.


I was just looking at it and wondering why I didn't already try that  .

Edit: I tried that and it works, but (always a but) when I had it flipped the other way I didn't have to take my quiver off. Flipped this way I have to remove the quiver because the arrows hit the arm on the stand. I may put it back the other way and just slide it out 1" and test it out. I use a Tightspot and never take my quiver off.


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Hey guys with Lonewolfs and Xop stands, please do yourself a favor and don't put the bow holder on the floor. In order to reach it the bow needs to be almost straight up and down in order to reach it on the floor. At that angle it is easily knocked out of the holder.
> *Here is a list of some of the LW owners post that did it correctly.
> Lone Wolf Assualt post one.
> Lone Wolf Alpha post 1, 44, 77
> ...


Nothing about the regular size sit&climb.
As you can see from my pics I had to make some changes to the bow holder to make it work.

Do you know of a way to do it without these changes?


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a question...
I have a _Summit Viper_ and it has a cushioned pad that runs the entire length of the safey bar out in front of you, when sitting in the stand. This cushioned pad runs from one side the stand to the other, right where the upper square tubing (that houses the cables) is welded to the main frame section of the seat part. If I were to mount this bow holder "behind" that weld connection, wouldn't that put the bow "too" close to me?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

mhill said:


> If you have a LW and you make it so it doesn't fold flat it kind of defeats one of the advantages to having a LW that fold flat and packs so well.


When it is put the way I described it can fold down to almost flat. When carrying it this way you should not be able to tell the difference. If you use the crisscross method with their stabilizer straps it will carry tight. Were only talking about being within an inch or two difference.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Bluemax61 said:


> I have a question...
> I have a _Summit Viper_ and it has a cushioned pad that runs the entire length of the safey bar out in front of you, when sitting in the stand. This cushioned pad runs from one side the stand to the other, right where the upper square tubing (that houses the cables) is welded to the main frame section of the seat part. If I were to mount this bow holder "behind" that weld connection, wouldn't that put the bow "too" close to me?


No sir, it will be fine there. You could also loosen the cushion on the lower end of the arm rest, put it under the cushion and cover the bow holder with the cushion.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I had some issues mounting mine to the Summit Viper. I tried putting it on the left side upper tube (the tube you would rest your arm on), but I had issues with the stand fitting back together when packing. So I put it on the main/lower tube but I can't face the bow forward because the arrows in the quiver hit the stand. So I have to face the bow toward the rear (so the quiver is on the outside). I know one solution would be to remove my quiver and hang it somewhere. I may try that.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

IkemanTx said:


> Alright, I got a third hand holder for my Lone Wolf Assault II hang on, and the bolts are not long enough to mount it anywhere on the platform... anyone else have this problem? It seems like a pretty bad product development oversight to have such short mounting bolts, causing some user to have to replace parts just to use your product on a pretty mainstream stand.


On the lone wolf assault 11. Lift the seat cushion turn the mounting bracket upside down. Mount 2 screws inside the left front corner of the seat and two screws outside the seat. Put the cushion back and adjust to fit with the bow. This will put the bow in a perfect position for you. enjoy!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ClintRhodes said:


> I had some issues mounting mine to the Summit Viper. I tried putting it on the left side upper tube (the tube you would rest your arm on), but I had issues with the stand fitting back together when packing. So I put it on the main/lower tube but I can't face the bow forward because the arrows in the quiver hit the stand. So I have to face the bow toward the rear (so the quiver is on the outside). I know one solution would be to remove my quiver and hang it somewhere. I may try that.











This is how I put mine and it packed fine.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 2926025
> 
> 
> This is how I put mine and it packed fine.


Yes that's where I had to put mine....on the lower part. The issue is my arrows hit the inside part of the stand when the bow is facing forward, so I have to face it toward the back. Maybe I need to lean it more forward?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ClintRhodes said:


> I had some issues mounting mine to the Summit Viper. I tried putting it on the left side upper tube (the tube you would rest your arm on), but I had issues with the stand fitting back together when packing. So I put it on the main/lower tube but I can't face the bow forward because the arrows in the quiver hit the stand. So I have to face the bow toward the rear (so the quiver is on the outside). I know one solution would be to remove my quiver and hang it somewhere. I may try that.



View attachment 2926025


Try it like this. If you remove the quiver, it can't make noise or torque the bow any when shot. You can tie a string to the quiver with a loop on the end and hang it from the stabilizer strap T buckle.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 2926025
> 
> 
> Try it like this. If you remove the quiver, it can't make noise or torque the bow any when shot. You can tie a string to the quiver with a loop on the end and hang it from the stabilizer strap T buckle.


Yeah that's a good idea with the quiver. Thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

mhill said:


> If you have a LW and you make it so it doesn't fold flat it kind of defeats one of the advantages to having a LW that fold flat and packs so well.


My thoughts exactly!

If I didn't care if it folded flat I could have bought a summit!


----------



## bigasports (Nov 14, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Bigasports: What you have there will work fine. It might be a little better if you turn the mounting bracket upside down and place the mounting bracket to where 2 screws are inside the seat and two are outside the seat. That will keep you from feeling the bracket when sitting and allow the bow holder to be outside the rail a little further.


Thanks brother! I actually did that not long after my post.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Is it a big deal if I tightened down the screws a little far and slightly bent the metal


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

Charman03 said:


> Is it a big deal if I tightened down the screws a little far and slightly bent the metal


NO it's not alright, now you've gone and ruined it. You might just as well toss it in the trash now!


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

trz said:


> NO it's not alright, now you've gone and ruined it. You might just as well toss it in the trash now!


Oh no!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Charman03 said:


> Is it a big deal if I tightened down the screws a little far and slightly bent the metal


Not a big deal at all. With a compound bow, adjust the bow so the string is on approximately a 45 degree angle and it will hold great. If it is on a climber and you want to climb with it. After having the bow holder set at a 45, just tip it straight back towards the tree till it is holding backwards, and climb with it there.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

*Lone wolf hand climbers and public land hunters.*


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is how I did my regular Lone wolf sit n climb. I do not have a picture because I have sold the stand and gotten the wide version. I attached the bow holder to the top rail section(the one that has the hinge knob) by only using 1 bolt on the inside. This allowed me to move the hinge and still pack the stand flat. Maybe someone with a regular lone can do this mod and post a picture.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Got a new twist on the bow holder today and I like it.
> 
> View attachment 2804018
> 
> ...


Hey... I recognize that set-up!


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

so when you mount the holder on the seat of a lock on, you couldn't raise the seat to stand?


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

This is my LW Sit-n-Climb. Stand still pack flat. I don't like the bow holder on the top section...bow gets in my way.








Gave the LW a paint job


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

jeff25 said:


> so when you mount the holder on the seat of a lock on, you couldn't raise the seat to stand?


Need to remove the bow before raising the seat.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> Need to remove the bow before raising the seat.


That is the reason I mounted my Thirdhand bow holder to the platform on my XOP stand.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The bow holder can work on the floor. Just remember that it works as a counter balance. The further it is leaned forward the better it holds. If it isn't leaning far enough a slight bump can knock it out. It also makes it real hard to climb with the bow on the platform and a bit dangerous.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Two calls today about lonewolf and the bow holder.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

That time of year. Guys buying things for the stand.:bump2:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tonto79 said:


> Jim I have to tell you, I bought this bow holder for my Summit Titan this year and it is by far one of the best hunting equipment investments I have ever made ! Just for the mere fact alone that I can climb and have my bow ready to shoot if I'm halfway up or down a tree made it worth every penny. My brother in law looked at me like I had two heads when he saw my holder on my tree stand (we both have Summit Titans) and I told him how it makes life a lot easier by always having my bow handy and I don't have to use a hoist rope anymore. He said there's no way that it would hold your bow while climbing, so I strapped my stand to a tree in his yard, put my $1100 Hoyt Spyder Turbo in the climbing position and told him to climb the tree. He started laughing and said if my bow drops and gets ruined that I have to buy a Mathews (he's a huge fan and always trying to talk me into a waffle) so I told him that if it doesn't drop he has to buy a Hoyt for a new bow next time he gets one. We shook on it and up the tree he went. He was shaking the top for all he was worth, looking like a chubby porcupine having a seizure up a tree and the bow never moved. He got settled in and sat down and had a total look of defeat on his face, took a deep breath and let it out and said " so tell me more about this Spyder Turbo " HAHAHAHAHAHA Thanks again Jim, Third Hand makes great products and I will always vouch for the durability and excellence of your merchandise.


That's got to be the best endorsement for the bow holder yet. Thanks.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

:bump2: 3 calls today asking where to attach the bow holder.


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just another option for the Lone Wolf Sit and Climb or XOP Enforcer. I took a piece of scrap nylon and had it milled down to 3/4" X 3/4" at work. This is the I.D. of the seat tubing. Next was to remove the sit bar bolt (or DIY versa button bolt for a sit strap) on the desired side and slide the nylon in until it stops. Then, I drilled the hole for the sit bar bolt and replaced the bolt. Finally, I mounted the bow holder where I wanted and cut the nylon to my desired length with a hacksaw. Works great and I can still fold my seat section flat.


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry for the upside down pics...don't know what happened.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow! never thought of that. Looks like it would work great.:wink:


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Looking for a picture with the third hand bow holder mounted on the Lone wolf flip top stand???


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Blakeman: I don't have a picture but since the angled rail folds down on top of horizontal rail, I would mount it on the horizontal. Put the bottom plate on top of the rail and the mounting bracket upside down under the horizontal rail. Once you try it please take a picture and post it for any other AT'ers that may have a flip top too.:wink:


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Jim, where would you recommend putting your bow holder on summit open shot hd? Or if anyone else has input that uses this stand. Thanks guys


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I would take the seat off temporarily and attach it to the angled rail near the horizontal rail. Would not suggest climbing with the bow in the holder as the bow's weight could loosen the climbing aid when adjusting the tether for your harness.:wink:


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Brownitsdown12 said:


> Pictures?


https://youtu.be/3mcEgEx-VhY
















If you have a permanent quiver it will crowd you on your bow-arm side, but the holder grips it well.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

snapcrackpop said:


> https://youtu.be/3mcEgEx-VhY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you like your open shot and the bow holder with it?


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahhh, AWESOME! I have 2 OpenShots and a XOP hand climber (new). I have 2 boys (14 &16) and they have used it for the past 3-4 years. Summit is easier to climb with & fits bigger trees. XOP is quieter and packs flatter.
Tried the Viper and didn't like the extra weight, sitting lower...

**I** can climb with my bow in the holder, but it's not easy, I have dropped my bow once because I took my hand off the seat while climbing. (No drops the last 2 years.) And it's a little annoying to have that holder sticking out when packing the trunk of my car and going through some brush. Draping your coat over the climber and holder helps cut down on the snagging in the brush. So very minor complaints & the "pros" out number the "cons" by far. I'd hate to go back to a pull-up rope.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larkinhjr (Oct 6, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> Got a new twist on the bow holder today and I like it.
> 
> View attachment 2804018
> 
> ...


Your top left limb looks bent? Just order your bow holder and straps can't wait to get here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The picture is not mine. It was sent to me. That said, the limb isn't bent. It is the angle of the picture and the style of limb used on that particular bow that does appear to make it look bent. Take a look at how bottom limbs are shaped and you might see what I'm saying.


----------



## Larkinhjr (Oct 6, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> The picture is not mine. It was sent to me. That said, the limb isn't bent. It is the angle of the picture and the style of limb used on that particular bow that does appear to make it look bent. Take a look at how bottom limbs are shaped and you might see what I'm saying.


Gotcha it's defiantly different looking!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larkinhjr (Oct 6, 2013)

So the best place to put the bow holder on a viper is on the main square frame right at the end of the arm rest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I just realized I have a regular flip top not a wide flip top, So if I try to mount on horizontal rail the top half will not fold the way it should (Folding flat). so if anyone can tell me where the best place to mount the bow holder, or just not fold the top half totally flat. any help would be helpful or a picture of the bow holder on a regular flip top.


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

blakeman said:


> I just realized I have a regular flip top not a wide flip top, So if I try to mount on horizontal rail the top half will not fold the way it should (Folding flat). so if anyone can tell me where the best place to mount the bow holder, or just not fold the top half totally flat. any help would be helpful or a picture of the bow holder on a regular flip top.


Folds flat!


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

I bought a few of these. My only issue, at least on the hang on stands, is I can't use the bow holder when I stand up. I like to flip the seat back and I can't do that and use the bow holder at the same time. I sit about 75% of the time so this isn't a huge deal for me, just a minor issue.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad it's mounted to the seat. Some try mounting it to the platform which makes it harder to reach so they stand the bow more upright. With it upright there is no leverage on it and it is easily knocked out without leverage. On the floor it gets in the way of the feet and is something to trip over..
It is an issue when standing. We have to either hold the bow when standing or stand a little in front of the seat.:wink:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

4 phone calls tonight regarding where to place the bow holder. Time to revive this thread.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If you are a right handed shooter you may want to consider putting the holder on the right side of your stand. This keeps the holder out of the way when shooting to your left. If you are shooting to your right most of the time you will be standing and the holder is not in the way.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

jim p: That is the beauty of this bow holder. Since it clamps and adjust, one can put it where they want as long as they can reach it and have the string leaning forward.


----------



## goosecall (Feb 24, 2011)

set your stand then see where it will be most comfortable!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Brownitsdown12 said:


> Hey Jim, where would you recommend putting your bow holder on summit open shot hd? Or if anyone else has input that uses this stand. Thanks guys


Brownitsdown: Go back to post 38. Got one pictured there. That is the correct place but the bow should be tipped forward. It is shown in the climbing position but is not recommended to climb with the bow in an open front stand. The hunter needs to be able to sit keeping downward pressure on the seat while raising the tether.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Surprised only one pic of a Viper, I'll have to experiment but I'll start from that pic


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Here is a new one. Summit Sit and Climb with a new Third Hand Mathews edition Lost Camo bow holder.
> Bow Holder will be available to Mathews dealers after January 1 2013,


Same place to put the bow holder as on the viper.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey thirdhandman will the bow holder fit on a LW Alpha floor section? Down by the cable the edge of the platform is slanted. I don't think I would like it on the seat I`d probably knock it off.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ishi: Will it fit on the floor? Yes. Will you like it on the floor? No. In order to hold in the bracket, the bow needs to be leaned forward. When leaned forward, it is hard to reach and gets in the way.
Try it first on the seat, and you will probably be surprised how well it works there. Congratulations on your first 1000 post.ccasion16:


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

Millenium M7 Microlite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

3am and on drugs. lol this is too easy. Take a look at post 6 and apply it to the M7. Make it a great day.:teeth:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1887731&highlight=where+place+bow+holder


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

:cheers: bringing it to the newbies


----------



## gpbst3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Can some one confirm the bow holder can be mounted to the top rail of a summit viper and it will not effect they way its stacks together and carries.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

I had an issue mounting the holder on my XOP Strike Force. I tried mounting it on the left side of the seat but couldn't get the right angle without interfering with the stand folding flat. So I switched it to the left side of the platform and we'll see how that works.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

This is where to put it on a viper









I can't find the picture of the viper packed but it is very similar to this equalizer shown packed together here.


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

thirdhandman said:


> This is where to put it on a viper
> 
> View attachment 5025905
> 
> ...


What seat is that on the equalizer?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Man! I just couldn't sneak that one by ya. lol That is a Cottonwood outdoors seat. It replaces any summit sling seat. The padding is higher density and thicker seat for more comfort. The webbing under the seat crisscrosses to help keep pressure off the hips. The Buckle attachment has a 2x thicker coating of pvc to keep it quieter than the summit and the seat is a waterproof material.
Summit makes a good seat. Cottonwood Outdoors makes a great seat.
http://cottonwoodoutdoors.com/ you can thank me later:darkbeer:


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

thirdhandman said:


> Man! I just couldn't sneak that one by ya. lol That is a Cottonwood outdoors seat. It replaces any summit sling seat. The padding is higher density and thicker seat for more comfort. The webbing under the seat crisscrosses to help keep pressure off the hips. The Buckle attachment has a 2x thicker coating of pvc to keep it quieter than the summit and the seat is a waterproof material.
> Summit makes a good seat. Cottonwood Outdoors makes a great seat.
> http://cottonwoodoutdoors.com/ you can thank me later[emoji481]


Lol!! Thanks for thr info!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

BroMontana said:


> I had an issue mounting the holder on my XOP Strike Force. I tried mounting it on the left side of the seat but couldn't get the right angle without interfering with the stand folding flat. So I switched it to the left side of the platform and we'll see how that works.


Can you possibly send photos of your stand open and closed so we may figure out other options.


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> Man! I just couldn't sneak that one by ya. lol That is a Cottonwood outdoors seat. It replaces any summit sling seat. The padding is higher density and thicker seat for more comfort. The webbing under the seat crisscrosses to help keep pressure off the hips. The Buckle attachment has a 2x thicker coating of pvc to keep it quieter than the summit and the seat is a waterproof material.
> Summit makes a good seat. Cottonwood Outdoors makes a great seat.
> http://cottonwoodoutdoors.com/ you can thank me later:darkbeer:


Jim, any idea if this would fit on a Timbertall?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes sir on the horizontal seat bar in front of the seat before the arm rail connection.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

macomb mike said:


> Jim, any idea if this would fit on a Timbertall?


Mike Sorry I just realized you probably were asking about the Cottonwood seatl. Short answer Yes because it attaches to the side rails similar to other stand seats. The problem may be too cushy. The padding is thick and dense. It may be too wide. I would suggest calling cottonwood for a better answer.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> BroMontana said:
> 
> 
> > I had an issue mounting the holder on my XOP Strike Force. I tried mounting it on the left side of the seat but couldn't get the right angle without interfering with the stand folding flat. So I switched it to the left side of the platform and we'll see how that works.
> ...


I actually realized that I needed to pull out the arm further away from the bracket and that allows enough clearance to put the holder on the seat without issues. I can fold the stand properly. I figured this out after seeing a post buy another member. I can post a pic when I get home.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

This is my Strike Force closed. I had to extend the holder further away from the seat in order to fold it flat. In hindsight I should have looked at some of the earlier posts and videos because I would have figured this out sooner.










This is the seat opened. 










Should work for the Lone Wolf hand climbers as well.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We put 3 screws in the mounting bracket so it will tighten down enough for heavy bows. Sliding it out that way can work for most, but not all such as a heavier crossbow.


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

I have muddy blood sport. I have a generic bow holder I tried to to mount on the platform. It fits fine. The problem is I hunt with my tightspot quiver on my bow all the time. This puts quiver a third of the way into the platform. The platform is a teardrop shape. Would your bow holder work off the seat riser or platform without being in the way?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

IDABOW: The good news about the tightspot is that it will adjust up and down. First adjust the tightspot all the way up or at least until the arrows are above the bottom limb. I would turn the bow holder upside down and mount to the seat. The seat rail in the back angles out. I would mount it there, right next to the edge of the seat cover bottom. Turn the S hook up, then put the bow in and adjust to bow till the string is on a 45 degree angle. If this doesn't satisfy your needs, put the holder on the other side of the seat. It doesn't take very long to get used to it there.
We do not suggest attaching the bow holder to the floor.:teeth:


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

Did we do a LW Wide Flip Top Climber yet? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes sir we did 3 of them. I just can't remember which posts so you will have to read them all. :set1_rolf2: Just kidding. Try post 26, 131, 132.


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

Right, thanks, but those are diff models I had thought. This is the Wide Flip Top. See you in Harrisburg too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The wide has the angled bar sitting on top the horizontal bar. It folds down on top the bottom bar. The bottom of the mounting bracket is only 1/8" thick. Just turn the bracket up side down and it will work great.:wink: See ya in Hburg.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We have had a lot of new members since last season. Some may need a little help in this department.:bump2:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ttt for the newer AT'ers


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I use mine on my summit viper sd and it works great

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

pseshooter84 said:


> I use mine on my summit viper sd and it works great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks pseshooter. That pretty much sums it up for anybody that tries one. They do what we say, exactly as we say they will do it.


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyway to attach the universal bow holder to an older Logy Bayou like this one ?
The frame for the seat is tubular rather than square stock.

Climbing position..








Left side








Right side








I'm right handed so I have my quick detach quiver mount on the right side of the stand.
Would want the bow mount on the left side.

Yea it's an oldie but the best seat in the house, matter of fact the lazyboy recliner was not as comfy.
Never slipped yet in over 16+ years use.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Good question Orian: With some slight modification it can be put on side of the platform, towards the back gets the bow closer to you. I can't remember the deminsion of the angled bracket on the floor but take a piece of wood about an 1 1/2" square and the same thickness as the angled bar and use it for a spacer. Put two bolts to each side of the wood while it is against the angled bar and that should take care of you.:wink:


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^
* Orian*,
If you want it mounted higher up, to the round tube of the seat, I'd suggest getting ahold of a three or four-inch length of aluminum square tube(from Menards, etc.), of such internal dimensions that will just fit over the round tube.
Disassemble the seat mechanism enough to slide the AL square over it and up to where you want it. Twist it to level and plumb, and drill a couple SMALL holes through both square and round for through-bolts/screws.
Space those screws such that they wont interfere with the Bowholder's clamp screws later.

Maybe mix up enough epoxy putty to pack into it to lock it all together even better (?).
Clamp the Bowholder to the square tube once the epoxy has cured.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I tried the holder on my vanish xt seat, hated it. Moved it to the platform and it's much better Imo


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Everybody is entitled to their own opinion, but hated it on the seat is pretty strong. Mind telling us what exactly you hated.:secret:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> Everybody is entitled to their own opinion, but hated it on the seat is pretty strong. Mind telling us what exactly you hated.:secret:


Just felt in the way, esp bad if you want to stand as you have to hold the bow to lift the seat. Not much room to stand when the seat is down. 

Don't get me wrong, love this product and have been using one for a long time on the viper and will continue to use it on the vanish, just on the platform


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad to hear you like the bow holder, just not on the seat.
Yup, if you want to lift the seat, the bow definitely has to come out. Guess just a difference in hunting styles. I personally have a whole lot less movement when sitting than standing, so I stay seated until I see deer. It's just a longer reach if it is on the platform, unless one doesn't keep the string on about a 45 degree angle. The more forward the string is, the better it's going to hold.:wink:


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aint that the truth Jim!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

It's hard to come up with something that will hold all bows on all stands exactly how you want and keep it at $20.:wink:


----------



## fr0sty (Sep 29, 2015)

Are you a guitar player? Looks like an old line 6 flextone amp 




Orian said:


> Anyway to attach the universal bow holder to an older Logy Bayou like this one ?
> The frame for the seat is tubular rather than square stock.
> 
> Climbing position..
> ...


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Orian said:


> Anyway to attach the universal bow holder to an older Logy Bayou like this one ?
> The frame for the seat is tubular rather than square stock.
> 
> Climbing position..
> ...


I know it's been a while Orian, but I just had a light come on. If we put the bow holder on the bigger round tube at the top of the seat where it starts to bend, it will work great. We seldom hear people putting it on round tubes because they think it will spin easily. Actually, it doesn't. By putting it partially in the angle at the top, by putting one screw outside and 3 screws inside, it will not twist. The better news is you will be able to stand and fold the front up while the bow is in the holder.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody else have an old loggy.


----------



## 1st N 74 (Aug 22, 2013)

If you have a tree walker get the bracket they have, cut the portion off that hangs over square stock by the carriage bolt hole. Drill another hole in bracket to fit in pin hole 
on top bar, or move down slightly on square stock and drill your own hole mount with carriage bolt, stand will still lock together.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

1st N 74 said:


> If you have a tree walker get the bracket they have, cut the portion off that hangs over square stock by the carriage bolt hole. Drill another hole in bracket to fit in pin hole
> on top bar, or move down slightly on square stock and drill your own hole mount with carriage bolt, stand will still lock together.


There are a few diffferent places for TW. This is my favorite. Hunt and climb with the bow in the same position.:wink: There are other positions in post 107, 110, 209


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Larry: The Game Tamer stand is posted 18.:wink:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Lots of customers bought bow holders over Christmas. Now getting the where to place the bow holder phone calls. Thanks for the orders and hopefully this will help.:wink:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

post 77 has 3 good pictures on the LW Alpha


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> post 77 has 3 good pictures on the LW Alpha


Hey Jim, how've you been? I will be headed to Harrisburg to grab a couple more bowlders from you. I met you years ago in Springfield. Great products.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Loved the Springfield show but too far to drive and be profitable. Beed doing good. Call my cell 859-384-2732 the week of Harrisburg and I should have an extra pass for ya Spur.:wink:


----------



## ddoT (Sep 13, 2016)

Ok, I still haven't seen pics for the REGULAR (not wide) sit and climb which would still allow it to fold flat. I think I saw someone's suggestion on here and ran with it. All you do is cut one of the plates down in width and drill holes through the plate and the climber bar. It's just two small holes which they have on other places also so I had no issue doing it. Works awesome!


----------



## ddoT (Sep 13, 2016)

ddoT said:


> Ok, I still haven't seen pics for the REGULAR (not wide) sit and climb which would still allow it to fold flat. I think I saw someone's suggestion on here and ran with it. All you do is cut one of the plates down in width and drill holes through the plate and the climber bar. It's just two small holes which they have on other places also so I had no issue doing it. Works awesome!


Try again...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddoT (Sep 13, 2016)

View from under









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddoT (Sep 13, 2016)

Third hand promo shot!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ddoT said:


> Third hand promo shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on the 3'x3' target. The bow holder will work well the way you have it and probably hasn't compromised the stand at all. As a manufacturer I don't recommend drilling any holes in a treestand. It will usually void any warrenties. :secret:


----------



## ddoT (Sep 13, 2016)

thirdhandman said:


> Great job on the 3'x3' target. The bow holder will work well the way you have it and probably hasn't compromised the stand at all. As a manufacturer I don't recommend drilling any holes in a treestand. It will usually void any warrenties. :secret:


Thank you! Of course, you need to CYA [emoji6]. I would hope any manufacturer has the decency to cover an issue that is completely unrelated to the holes I drilled (i.e. the latches for the belt). 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

It's sad to admit this but we live in a sue happy society today. Few people today accept that they might have done something wrong. Frivolous law suits, drive up the cost of doing business, especially in treestand manufacturing. Climbing a tree improperly can lead to accidents and law suits. Treestand manufacturers in general do not like to warranty stands. Some look for any excuse to void the warranty.:secret:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tonto79 said:


> Jim I have to tell you, I bought this bow holder for my Summit Titan this year and it is by far one of the best hunting equipment investments I have ever made ! Just for the mere fact alone that I can climb and have my bow ready to shoot if I'm halfway up or down a tree made it worth every penny. My brother in law looked at me like I had two heads when he saw my holder on my tree stand (we both have Summit Titans) and I told him how it makes life a lot easier by always having my bow handy and I don't have to use a hoist rope anymore. He said there's no way that it would hold your bow while climbing, so I strapped my stand to a tree in his yard, put my $1100 Hoyt Spyder Turbo in the climbing position and told him to climb the tree. He started laughing and said if my bow drops and gets ruined that I have to buy a Mathews (he's a huge fan and always trying to talk me into a waffle) so I told him that if it doesn't drop he has to buy a Hoyt for a new bow next time he gets one. We shook on it and up the tree he went. He was shaking the top for all he was worth, looking like a chubby porcupine having a seizure up a tree and the bow never moved. He got settled in and sat down and had a total look of defeat on his face, took a deep breath and let it out and said " so tell me more about this Spyder Turbo " HAHAHAHAHAHA Thanks again Jim, Third Hand makes great products and I will always vouch for the durability and excellence of your merchandise.


Thanks Much Totno79: One of my favorite posts on this thread.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I hunt from a millenium 100u almost exclusively how does this holder work if you have to raise the seat every time you stand up? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

If you have it mounted to the seat, the bow must be removed before moving the seat.:secret:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

For the benefit of the newer AT'ers that might not be sure about where to attach the bow holder.:bump::bump2:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tufelhundin said:


> Thirdhandman,
> 
> I have a couple of your bow holders and stand stabilizer straps and have used them very successfully with an Ole Man and an Openshot and to be honest the convenience of the bow holder is awesome and would not consider using a climber without one, but the straps have saved me, some trees I climb just won't allow a climber to bite well. Having said this; I am now looking at the TW XLT.
> 
> ...


Try posts 107, 110, 209.:wink:4


----------



## BOMO (Jan 24, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> Best place yet for a Summit and a cross bow. :lol3: Must be cheating.


I like this placement, but you wouldn't be able to sit and climb with the crossbow in this spot, right?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

That would make it tough to sit and climb. Some bowhunters don't want to climb with the bow. This might be a good position for them.:secret:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote Originally Posted by Tonto79 View Post
Jim I have to tell you, I bought this bow holder for my Summit Titan this year and it is by far one of the best hunting equipment investments I have ever made ! Just for the mere fact alone that I can climb and have my bow ready to shoot if I'm halfway up or down a tree made it worth every penny. My brother in law looked at me like I had two heads when he saw my holder on my tree stand (we both have Summit Titans) and I told him how it makes life a lot easier by always having my bow handy and I don't have to use a hoist rope anymore. He said there's no way that it would hold your bow while climbing, so I strapped my stand to a tree in his yard, put my $1100 Hoyt Spyder Turbo in the climbing position and told him to climb the tree. He started laughing and said if my bow drops and gets ruined that I have to buy a Mathews (he's a huge fan and always trying to talk me into a waffle) so I told him that if it doesn't drop he has to buy a Hoyt for a new bow next time he gets one. We shook on it and up the tree he went. He was shaking the top for all he was worth, *looking like a chubby porcupine having a seizure up a tree and the bow never moved.* He got settled in and sat down and had a total look of defeat on his face, took a deep breath and let it out and said " so tell me more about this Spyder Turbo " HAHAHAHAHAHA Thanks again Jim, Third Hand makes great products and I will always vouch for the durability and excellence of your merchandise.

Love it!:wink:


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

Bump for a truly great product.

I bought 2 of these recently. 1 for an old round tube ol'man, not oval, round. Mounted right behind (closer to the tree) where the safety line comes out of the tube. Only downside of this is that this particular ol'man has the rifle and archery bar in front and you cant flip it to rifle without removed the s hook of the bow holder. Im a bow only hunter so it makes no difference to me. I drilled holes in the holder plates to where all 4 screws just about touched the round tubing of the stand. I cut some rubber from an old bicycle tire and wrapped it around the stand where I will mount the holder so it gave it a bit more traction. Blue loctited it down and its solid. 

The other I just mounted on the seat of a LW Hand Climber Combo II where others have. I initially thought it would be in the way, but its absolutely perfect where its mounted.

There's really no competition on the market that rivals this bow holder. Its overbuilt where it needs to be overbuilt. Id advise using blue loctite on the screws or maybe even replacing the nuts with locking nuts.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

RK4 is right. I had to go buy lock nuts. One other bit of advice, drill more holes for different widths of mounting. I had to drill mine to be closer to the bar so it wouldn't swivel. Both of those changes be very easy to do.

Only other thing but requires a redesign, use a cam lock like a bike quick release to adjust the angle. Sometimes when I move a stand it end up at a different angle or I want it facing the other way. Overall I find the product very nice. Those are my only suggestions.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

RK4 said:


> Bump for a truly great product.
> 
> I bought 2 of these recently. 1 for an old round tube ol'man, not oval, round. Mounted right behind (closer to the tree) where the safety line comes out of the tube. Only downside of this is that this particular ol'man has the rifle and archery bar in front and you cant flip it to rifle without removed the s hook of the bow holder. Im a bow only hunter so it makes no difference to me. I drilled holes in the holder plates to where all 4 screws just about touched the round tubing of the stand. I cut some rubber from an old bicycle tire and wrapped it around the stand where I will mount the holder so it gave it a bit more traction. Blue loctited it down and its solid.
> 
> ...





SilentElk said:


> RK4 is right. I had to go buy lock nuts. One other bit of advice, drill more holes for different widths of mounting. I had to drill mine to be closer to the bar so it wouldn't swivel. Both of those changes be very easy to do.
> 
> Only other thing but requires a redesign, use a cam lock like a bike quick release to adjust the angle. Sometimes when I move a stand it end up at a different angle or I want it facing the other way. Overall I find the product very nice. Those are my only suggestions.


*Thanks guys*
We include screws that are oversized so they will fit all stands. After you install and are sure you have the bow holder where you want it, cut the screws off. This will mess up the threads and should't need lock tite. This also will keep the screw from tearing ones clothing.

If properly tentioned, the S hook will hold the bow without moving. If you need to move it just apply a little pressure to the top limb of the bow while in the properly tentioned S hook. It should turn with a couple pounds of pressure applied to the limb. If it doesn't turn, just loosten the screws slightly.:secret:


----------



## JohnRLendt28! (Jan 14, 2019)

Can someone please post pictures of lone wolf sit and climb not the wide


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hope this helps.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

RK4 said:


> Bump for a truly great product.
> 
> I bought 2 of these recently. 1 for an old round tube ol'man, not oval, round. Mounted right behind (closer to the tree) where the safety line comes out of the tube. Only downside of this is that this particular ol'man has the rifle and archery bar in front and you cant flip it to rifle without removed the s hook of the bow holder. Im a bow only hunter so it makes no difference to me. I drilled holes in the holder plates to where all 4 screws just about touched the round tubing of the stand. I cut some rubber from an old bicycle tire and wrapped it around the stand where I will mount the holder so it gave it a bit more traction. Blue loctited it down and its solid.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the bump and will add a bump. Thanks.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I purchased this "remodeled" Cougar Claw Bubba stand from Jim and installed the Third Hand bow holder on the diagonal brace of the platform.....same place as I had it on my previous Summit Viper SI. Jim suggesed on the seat portion instead, but I prefer my bow to be at that level....personal preference. With Third Hand foot treads and stabilizer straps, it is a great setup.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We have been making this bow holder with one or two modifications for 29 years and still learning new places to put it. This one is one of my favorites. It keeps the bow lower and offers additional camo, yet it is right where my hand can reach it easily. Just lift an inch or two and it is ready. Leave it in the same exact position to climb. I love it this way.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

18 pages and got a request for one that I haven't seen a picture of yet. It is a Summit viper with a round tube. Has anybody got one?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

It only took half a day to find one, but it is without a bow holder on it. Our bow holder could be mounted on the armrest right under the camo pad. It also could be mounted on the front side of the corners.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally found got a couple of pictures of the bow holder on a Round tube Summit.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you to whoever it was that sent in the round tube Summit.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Bump! For the benefit of the new AT's

Sent from my Pixel 3 using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Just ordered the whole package for a new to me LW sit and climb wide and found this "old" thread very handy!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tackscall, wow! there is a name from out of the past. Welcome back and thank you for the purchase.👍


----------

